# yet another newbie



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

OK Hello all. My first post and on June 9 thru 15 I will try to surf fish for first time EVER. Been reading up on it but I know I gotta do it. Freshwater fished all my life. Anyway Im gonna get a 10 foot rod with spinning reel with 30 pound mono and one of those saltwater surf kits, Does that sound reasonable. as for bait I guess shrimp or cut squid I literally dont know. Do I have a snowballs chance of catching ANYTHING. OH yea I mad a spike out of inch and half pvc. 4 foot long. Pyramid weights? 3oz? On Dauphin Island. Input appreciated. Sorry so long. Comin from TN.:whistling:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Go to a local bait shop and get some fresh dead shrimp and a sandflea rake. Get on youtube and look up videos about finding and catching sand fleas. Also look up reading the surf. I think there's a link on here somewhere about that. Good luck.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good. I'm not sure what you are talking about on the surf kit. I would probably skip it. 

Get the following:
Rod/reel of choice
Couple packs of hooks 1/0 and 2/0
12-20lb line
half dozen or so dropper rigs (bought or hand tied)
handful of 2 and 3 oz pyramids. Might get a couple 4's as well. Just in case.
Sunscreen
Cooler
Beverages
Needlenose pliers 
Measuring tape (don't want to keep any shorties)
Copy of state regs

Bait:
Live sand fleas (get a rake and catch your own)
frozen shrimp
"Fishbites"
Any small fish caught can be used as cutbait as well.

Don't forget your polarized glasses. Seeing the cuts and sandbars is important.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

If you want to catch Redfish, it is just like catfishing in Tenn. Carolina rig with a filet of fresh mullet on a 4/0 to 6/0 circle hook.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

use live bait... you will eliminate the pesky catfish problem and it gives you something to do while waiting for the big rods to start screaming... bring a lightweight rod with some small hooks and catchcroaker and pinfish for bait. croaker are preferred, you'll know when you catch one cuz it will grunt at you as you take the hook out.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

cut bait generally results in catfish, or pinfish stealing your bait


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

:notworthy:Ok thank you. What do I need to bait with to catch the bait? I have some spinning rods that I crappie and bass fish with. 6 foot rods with spinning reels 6lb test mono. Jigs? spoons? live?


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

Man you guys are so helpful. A BIG thank you. I got alot to learn but I plan on havin fun doin it. Got 2 son in laws gonna go also. Between the 3 of us maybe we can learn it or make one heckofa mess Again thanks. I will be on here gleaning for info and asking more questions.


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> Sounds good. I'm not sure what you are talking about on the surf kit. I would probably skip it.
> 
> Get the following:
> Rod/reel of choice
> ...


Thanks. This list is great. Where do I get state regs? or fish ID book. I dont know a mullet from a pullet. A pullet is a chicken by the way.:laughing:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

welcome.this will probly get some comments,but cut catfish of the salt water variety.just sayin.be carefull.catchumup.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

slipfloater said:


> :notworthy:Ok thank you. What do I need to bait with to catch the bait? I have some spinning rods that I crappie and bass fish with. 6 foot rods with spinning reels 6lb test mono. Jigs? spoons? live?


I use my perch pole for bait fish. It's a 4'6" unltralight with about 75 yards of 10lb braid. You never know what's going to bite so I go over kill.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> Sounds good. I'm not sure what you are talking about on the surf kit. I would probably skip it.
> 
> Get the following:
> Rod/reel of choice
> ...


Listen to this and you'll be golden. No need to bring a extra rod for croakers. You'll have MUCH better luck on live sand fleas and shrimp. Good luck!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

specktackler57 said:


> welcome.this will probly get some comments,but cut catfish of the salt water variety.just sayin.be carefull.catchumup.


Seems like I remember someone telling me to cut their side spike fins off and cut them to bleed, then put them on a big hook and throw them back out alive. Does that sound right?


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

slipfloater said:


> :notworthy:Ok thank you. What do I need to bait with to catch the bait? I have some spinning rods that I crappie and bass fish with. 6 foot rods with spinning reels 6lb test mono. Jigs? spoons? live?


a crappie rod is perfect for catching baitfish. use the smallest, long shank Aberdeen hook you can find. something that is even almost too small for a crappie. and just use a small piece of cut bait.just enough to cover the bend in the hook.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Sounds good. I'm not sure what you are talking about on the surf kit. I would probably skip it.
> 
> Get the following:
> Rod/reel of choice
> ...


Don't for get a chair too. Standing there might get old...
Just don't pack too much. Carrying it down to your spot can get hard enough. But when you get hot, tired and have a cooler full of fish, carrying it all back to the truck can be a chore.

As for the regs, I think that I saw you were going to be in AL. If so, go here:
www.*outdooralabama.com*/fishing/*saltwater*/regulations 

If in FL, go to the FWC site.


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

Try to catch some sand fleas located where the waves hit the sand. If not, shrimp should work just fine. Forget the old fozen bait shrimp that is sold, spend a little extra and get fresh shrimp. Be patient, and something will probably hit it. Good luck.


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

Chipsfishing said:


> Try to catch some sand fleas located where the waves hit the sand. If not, shrimp should work just fine. Forget the old fozen bait shrimp that is sold, spend a little extra and get fresh shrimp. Be patient, and something will probably hit it. Good luck.


Thanks. Man everyone on here is so helpful that I almost feel like I have already been...almost. I believe I can catch fleas. I remember seein em on Sanibel Island on a trip once. Gonna get a rake. I figure I will cast out the big rod on bottom and then cast around with my crappie rod with some DOA shrimp. I got a fellin Im gonna like this !


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> Don't for get a chair too. Standing there might get old...
> Just don't pack too much. Carrying it down to your spot can get hard enough. But when you get hot, tired and have a cooler full of fish, carrying it all back to the truck can be a chore.
> 
> As for the regs, I think that I saw you were going to be in AL. If so, go here:
> ...


Thanks. The house we are renting has a golf cart but Idk aboutgettin to the beach til we get there. Hopefully its not far from house.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> welcome.this will probly get some comments,but cut catfish of the salt water variety.just sayin.be carefull.catchumup.


yep. Watch the catfish. The spines have a toxin.
While kayak fishing about a mile out, I dropped a 4 or 5 pounder on my foot 2 years ago. Side spine went all the way in. I snatched it out and called the wife to come get me at the ramp. The pain was INCEDIBLE!!! It was weird. I could feel the toxin moving up my leg. When it got to my body, I started passing in and out of consciousness. Every time that I would start to fade out from the pain, I would drop anchor. When I came to, I would pick up and paddle again... I passed out 5 or 6 times. Finally, my wife got to the ramp and sent a boat that was taking out to come get me. I was only about 200 yard out at that point. I threw them a rope and they towed me in. Those things are bad news dude!

Some people have little effect other than pain. Some get to go to the hospital... The doctor said it varies from person to person. He said they have a toxin that attacks the nervous system and causes SEVERE pain and they also contain massive quantities of bacteria, so you get a nice infection too. My foot still hurts in that spot if you press on it and it is kinda sodft and purple there. Be CAREFUL. They are right there with stingrays on the danger scale. Oh and NO you don't want to eat them.


----------



## hawgfan (Aug 5, 2012)

If your gonna use your freshwater gear WASH IT WITH FRESH WATER after each trip. Trust me if you don't when you get back to tenner it will be locked up.


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for that tip hawgfan. Countin down the days now. come on Sunday!


----------

